# microclimate prime 2 drivers -HELP!



## jonnyg (Jan 24, 2014)

My prime 2 arrived today and naturally i want to get it all set up and start learning how to use it and get it all tested. unfortunately i have run into a major problem.

when trying to install the drivers on a windows 8 laptop it brings up the error message

"the current language is not supported by the device driver wizard"

what the hell????


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

I had the same issue.

If you call Microclimate and ask for Tim he should be able to get you up and running in no time.



Kind Regards

Dave


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 24, 2014)

cheers dave if all fails i will give them a call tomorrow as im thinking it may be a little late now lol, i dont suppose you remember what you had to do??

im not a computer "genius" but im reasonably competent so the tinest detail may help


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

If I remember rightly you need to go onto the control panel then device manager.

Click on view and show hidden devices.

Your looking for a yellow ! Or ? 

You need to update the driver.

After that mine worked when I entered the prime set up short cut.

Tim is def the best person to speak to.

Kind Regards
Dave


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 24, 2014)

brilliant!! will give it a go and see what happens, worst case scenario it still wont work and i will just call microclimate tomorrow. really need to see if there are any firmware updates.

i don't suppose you had issues with the clocks???? or channels not fully switching off?? it's saying my blue channel is switched off (set up as a cooling on/off stat for a pair of terra fans) yet my fans are most definitely spinning albeit at a very very slow speed!!! will be very un-happy if it blows the transformer. had it do some other weird, wonderful and potentially disastrous things when i did a "power cut" test as well. 

first impressions aren't good, especially for it's price and at the moment i wouldn't trust it with my snake. 

maybe ive got a dodgy one, i don't know. im sure i will be able to get some help from microclimate tomorrow either ways and get it all sorted as everyone i have spoke to that has one of these say it's brilliant.


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

this video might be helpful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXK9i_MCY8M


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mate,

Its a very good piece of kit, once its up and running I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 24, 2014)

well after having a bit of a play i have most of it working! 

luckily i had a spare SR2032 lying around and replaced the cmos batt and that has fixed most of the power outage and data storage issues, the factory fitted one must have been a dud. 

the software drivers are installed and now all the computer side of things are working which is a massive bonus.

still have the fans running super slowly when they are supposed to be off but i can live with that. i suppose at the very least it ensures the air in the viv wont stagnate and it doesnt seem to be having any effect on the temp and the amount of extra power to the ceramic is negligible. 

unfortunately the prime still insists on turning the fans "on" when it shouldn't and not turning them off again. i tested my parameters on another channel to see if it was my programming and it worked perfectly so i can only assume the blue channel has a little bug in it.

so in short we are getting there!!


----------



## Microclimate (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are using fans with a transformer then it is recommended to use them on the red channel. The red channel is a relay control channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 24, 2014)

red channel is already in use for lighting which takes priority over a true relay channel. as above i can live with it and to some degree it's desirable as it prevents air stagnating in the viv, it was just a little surprising to get current flowing when the channel was switched "off" in on/off stat mode thats all. 

as for the blue channel not switching off when it should and switching on when it felt like it, i've reset it several times and literally kept entering random values to to force it off and on then re-entered my original values at which point it's now behaving. tonight i ran a load of tests on it to check it would work as i wanted it to, low and behold i can now announce she's fully operational!! lol. guessing it was just a little "bug" with the firmware or something along those lines but either way it works now and thats all that matters so were all good!!! haha


----------

